# Anyone ever had issues with scapula winging?



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

So, for years I have had external rotator issues which have come and gone depending on a variety of reasons. However, after stalling/reversing on my bench press for 9 months I have decided to deal with it once and for all. I am planning on doing a few raw PL meets this year, but the pain in my shoulder can be unbearable.

Anyway, a little bio to assist in any advice you might have. I am a right handed contractor (17yrs) who for much of that would slump my shoulder forward. Now, my posture is better, but I am obviously still out of balance and my teres major is super tight. I get regular deep tissue massage and implement some stretching, but am looking for a specific routine that someone might have followed that brought them success. There is a lot of good info on the net, but rarely from someone who has delt with it personally and had success.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## odin (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll bump this back up for you. Wondering myself what others have to say about it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

.Ever tried igf1r3 hawk?
 I've had good luck at rotator site pins at 100iu daily for 2months.u
Also I'm the trades last 20+ years and finally learned that internal rotator exercises are crucial to prevent shoulder injury and pain and I do them e 3rd day and have seen 100% in strength improvement  and pain reduction.ether cable or thereaband type  exercises


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> .Ever tried igf1r3 hawk?
> I've had good luck at rotator site pins at 100iu daily for 2months.u
> Also I'm the trades last 20+ years and finally learned that internal rotator exercises are crucial to prevent shoulder injury and pain and I do them e 3rd day and have seen 100% in strength improvement  and pain reduction.ether cable or thereaband type  exercises



Well, I cornered a friend who is Westside certified and asked him about the issue. 

1)This is what he did, he had me lay down on the floor with my arms out to the side at a 90* angle. The he bent my elbow at a 90* angle to my fingers pointed to the ceiling.

2)Then he pressed hard on my shoulder with one hand and with the other pulled my arm toward my head to my humerus was twisting at the joint. My hand was able to touch the floor demonstrating that I had a lot of external rotator flexibility.

3)Next he pushed(rotating at the shoulder) my forearm towards my hip. I could only reach about a 45* angle before my shoulder would come off the floor and pain set in. This demonstrated I had piss poor internal rotator flexibility.

4)After the test he rested a Olympic bar along side my body and rested one end on my bicep. He asked if I had pain, no I replied. Then he rested the bar on my anterior delt/pec tie in and repeated the question. I said, hell yah! 

5) He then explained I need to stretch and need out the tightness in my anterior delts/chest/internal rotators as the are pulling so hard on my scapula that my shoulder can not position itself properly during pressing exercises.

6) I also needed to tighten (no stretch) my scapula contractors ie rhomboids and serratus muscles. This achieved with rear raise delt type movement  where you pull a band across your lower chest and tilt twist your palms up. Also, push ups plus as well as under grip shrugs will strengthen the scapula retractors.

7) Finally, on my own discretion I adjusted some exercises to minimize pressure on my rotators ie. only close grip benching and no supported over head presses...minimum reps 6.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Word.. I was gonna say rear delts rear delts not heavy just many different movement. People don't realize front delts get hit over and over with most any pulling pushing exercise or work and rear don't so the shoulders of course like to feel comfortable and they do in forward hunch kinda.. Ure on it it sounds like and keep building America brutha..good report..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Word.. I was gonna say rear delts rear delts not heavy just many different movement. People don't realize front delts get hit over and over with most any pulling pushing exercise or work and rear don't so the shoulders of course like to feel comfortable and they do in forward hunch kinda.. Ure on it it sounds like and keep building America brutha..good report..



Spot on and even though one might think they are hitting their  back well, they usually are not, since as you said there are so many functions of the scapula (which machines often limit).

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Good post..read people..u be glad u did.


----------

